# DOXA SUB1200T Project AWARE II Not Popular



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like there are still plenty of DOXA SUB1200T Project AWARE II around. It's still available on DOXA's site. 
I know that the 1500t model was popular but was the 1200t the same way? 
The color is growing on me. I will say it's difficult to find wrist shots for this watch or a video review.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Hands90 said:


> Looks like there are still plenty of DOXA SUB1200T Project AWARE II around. It's still available on DOXA's site.
> I know that the 1500t model was popular but was the 1200t the same way?
> The color is growing on me. I will say it's difficult to find wrist shots for this watch or a video review.


Not the 1200, but I love my 1500 PA. It was my first DOXA. Got a Poseidon on the way when they finish them.

I say go for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Skyline370GT said:


> Not the 1200, but I love my 1500 PA. It was my first DOXA. Got a Poseidon on the way when they finish them.
> 
> I say go for it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd buy it with the band even though I don't like it. 
I'm afraid if I don't buy it and decide later I won't be able to find one.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just traded for the first run 1200T and love it. Just got back from Costa Rica diving, so here's a few wrist shots. Wore it on non-Doxa rubber while there, but have one shot on bracelet. Personally, I prefer the 42.7mm case size of the 1200T. Also, turquoise is my favorite color, but this is a tool diver-1200M/4000 ft. rated. No weenie and definitely not a fashion piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

franco60 said:


> I just traded for the first run 1200T and love it. Just got back from Costa Rica diving, so here's a few wrist shots. Wore it on non-Doxa rubber while there, but have one shot on bracelet. Personally, I prefer the 42.7mm case size of the 1200T. Also, turquoise is my favorite color, but this is a tool diver-1200M/4000 ft. rated. No weenie and definitely not a fashion piece.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of the black strap and THANK YOU for the photo! 
It's really nice to have some reference photos to look at.

I'd like to buy a black rubber strap but I'm still conflicted about the turquoise strap. 
It is a serious dive watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the PA but sadly I am to poor to own 3 & am searching for a Pro now while awaiting the Divingstar...


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

I think that the Project Aware has been overshadowed with the new Poseidon and the black lung.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I love and want the 1200t PA. But the Poseidon took priority. Hopefully by the end of the summer they'll still be hanging around and I'll pull the trigger on one


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Horological-psychologist said:


> I think that the Project Aware has been overshadowed with the new Poseidon and the black lung.


Interesting. I'd like to buy a Poseidon instead of an Aware but that's not going to happen. I'm happy enough to find a black lung


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Hands90 said:


> Interesting. I'd like to buy a Poseidon instead of an Aware but that's not going to happen. I'm happy enough to find a black lung


Well, you'd be surprised at how many people will sell their LNIB Poseidon once they've handled it for a few days or weeks. Also, up until very recently you could still get a Like New Black Lung. However, I have a Project Aware and, to me, they are all very good looking pieces.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Well, you'd be surprised at how many people will sell their LNIB Poseidon once they've handled it for a few days or weeks. Also, up until very recently you could still get a Like New Black Lung. However, I have a Project Aware and, to me, they are all very good looking pieces.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


I imagine they will be priced closer to MSRP than the PreOrder price though..


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello to all of you doxa guys,

the new project aware makes me addicted to search the complete www for real life pictures.

I'm hardly asking to sell my well-loved Oris 65, as I caught me thinking sometimes, that it is to dressy. The much as I love my Oris, I'm scared it could get hurt, and this is not a feeling I want to have wearing my watch.

Unfortunatelly the moment is not really good for me to purchase another watch - but I figure out, the turciose doxa will be sold out soon.

Can I ask for your advice? Sell the Oris to go for an "never seen in real life" or even better "never had it on my own wrist" watch? It have to be my every day watch. 
Do you guys think it will fit good on my wrist of 6.7 inches? 
What experience does you guys make with the turciose - does it work as an every-day-colour, or do you think it colud be possible to get used to it after a while? 

I hope that is not complety over the topic. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> Hello to all of you doxa guys,
> 
> the new project aware makes me addicted to search the complete www for real life pictures.
> 
> ...


Tough dilemma, but you are among people who can relate. The Oris 65 is a great watch too, one I have contemplated many times.

A few points to consider.

First, any watch can get "hurt" ... in several ways. Do you mean cosmetic, i.e. scratches? Damage cause by a hard hit, or being dropped (i.e. shock related)? Or water damage, i.e. swimming, or (gulp) diving?

Since these are divers, let's start there. The Oris 65 is "rated" at 10 bar, or 100 meters, or 330 feet. Sounds like that would be fine for swimming, snorkeling, even air diving, right? But that has been well debated on WUS. I'd recommend you search the forums on WR ratings if you are interested in diving. There's are many threads, including a very humorous thread about 200M vs 300M and higher for watering the lawn, washing the car, etc.

Net-net, it's up to you. But consider that "bar" is pressure, so there can actually be more pressure put on the seals in short bursts from rough surf or a fire hose, than diving at a calm 100M. Many would say 10 bar is good for swimming and most surface water sports, to shallow air diving.

So if WR is the "hurt" you are concerned with, the Doxa is rated to 1200M.

If the hurt is shock, Doxa's ETA 2824 claims on their official web site (USA and European) and sales materials to have higher grade Incabloc shock protection system. This must be so, per consumer law in the USA as well as most European countries: to claim otherwise would be false advertising. Incabloc is not found on the Elaborate grade 2824's, which Doxa uses, except where a different grade is noted. So that means Doxa's 2824's are modified, and have a better shock protection than most standard grade mechanical watches.

I don't know what Oris claims for the 65, but I don't think it uses an ETA movement.

BUT any watch can be damaged by the right hit. Many claim they use their mechanicals at the shooting range, hammering things, etc. I can attest to ruining at least 1 mechanical, and 1 analog quartz, from golfing. Yep, but you should see how far I can drive a divot. Impressive, but not good for watches.

On the scale of things, if you need the highest shock protection, get a G Shock. Otherwise, be careful.

As far as scratches and cosmetic damage, Doxa's are known for being scratch magnets. As are all highly polished SS watches.

Some mfg's use surface treatment to harden, like Seiko's Diashield. Those can work well against those micro-swirls. Sinn uses something better, Tegimented, which is part of the manufacturer of the steel vs. an after-treatment, on some of their watches. That is much harder, but only on the surface, so these watches can dent from a good hit. Damasko uses Ice hardening, which is all the way through, so not as likely to dent. Not as hard on the surface as Tegimented, but still about 3x "Rolex" 419 SS, all the way through. I have had a Damasko for maybe 4 years now, gets a lot if wear; looks brand new.

So, net net, your 65 is probably as likely to get scratches etc as a Doxa. Just part of the territory. Most Doxa's are taller than your 65 too, to the higher they sit, the more hits they can take.

Last, size. The Oris 65 normal size is 48mm. I don't know about the bigger case version. (one clue to tell the difference between a fashion watch company and a dive\tool watch company is their web site: full measurements for each watch = professional; only case diameter and thickness = fashion).

Which 65 do you have? If you have the either, and it fits you (i.e. all 4 lug tips maintain contact with your wrist, when worn in the normal position above your wrist bone), you should have no problem with any Doxa 1200 variant. If not, then measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, between where your wrist just starts to curve down. Convert that to mm. The 1200 case is under 45mm; 44.6 I recall. So if your wrist is 45mm or more, the 1200 is a candidate.

But the 1200 case back is a deep saucer, so it lifts the watch off the wrist. That means it wears large for 44.6mm watch. You'll need at least 46 mm to wear a 1200 case. But all wrists are shaped different, so no guarantees, but at least a clue. You might like bigger fits too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> Hello to all of you doxa guys,
> 
> the new project aware makes me addicted to search the complete www for real life pictures.
> 
> ...


1:No not an everyday color..It would be like having birthday cake EVERY day for breakfast lunch & dinner...
2:A watch suffering physical damage happens all the time & they suffer from surface scratches easily.This is the problem with expensive watches & IMO when you worry more about resale value & damage than enjoying wearing it it's NOT a keeper..


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> ...Hope this helps!


Hi nepatriot,
thanks a lot for your detailed explanation. It took me some time to answer to all of these points.

By saying I'm scared the watch get hurts, I meant, that in my head the Oris is saying "baby me" - so for me I feel uncomfortable if it gets scratched. But maybe just because all other wrist-shots I've seen on the www does more look like a "dress-diver" watch.

I know how to handle an automatic watch. So shock damage is no point it's worth to talk about.

The waterproofness if fine for me. In 95% I'm okay with the 100Meters.
Of course a bit more would be nicer, but I knew bevore...

Back to the "baby-me" reason:
THIS is what bothers me. I want, or better, need a watch that is with me, all the time. All the 65's Ive seen on www look like they wore as dress-diver as mentioned above.
Doxa's on the other hand, seems to be an all day watch. Every second I've seen on www was well used.

...so I don't want to get to much off-topic. But thanks a lot for your response.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> No not an everyday color..


 ...nice |>
but is the Doxa typical orange so different? 
For me both colours are identically showy. And If you leave the reason, that orange is the typical Doxa colour, outside, there might be no reason not to go for the turquiose - or?
I guess it might be "the right" colour for me. Let me say, that my forearm is tattooed turquiose also :-d



E8ArmyDiver said:


> watch suffering physical damage happens all the time & they suffer from surface scratches easily.This is the problem with expensive watches & IMO when you worry more about resale value & damage than enjoying wearing it it's NOT a keeper


 ...To hear that pronounced makes me a little thoughtful. For me it was my most expensive watch ever. But wearing it for about half an year now, let me assume, that it is still an cool watch, but not _my watch_

Nevertheless, I still find the turquiose Doxa totally awesome.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> Hi nepatriot,
> thanks a lot for your detailed explanation. It took me some time to answer to all of these points.
> 
> By saying I'm scared the watch get hurts, I meant, that in my head the Oris is saying "baby me" - so for me I feel uncomfortable if it gets scratched. But maybe just because all other wrist-shots I've seen on the www does more look like a "dress-diver" watch.
> ...


What you need is what most of us have done.An inexpensive everyday wear Black Dial diver..Then our "collection"can have all the color it wants & basic black is always there to balance things...Trying to get along with only 1 watch is very very difficult.IMO 2-3 inexpensive watches & a few really nice colorful divers make a balanced collection..


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> What you need is what most of us have done.An inexpensive everyday wear Black Dial diver..Then our "collection"can have all the color it wants & basic black is always there to balance things...Trying to get along with only 1 watch is very very difficult.IMO 2-3 inexpensive watches & a few really nice colorful divers make a balanced collection..


... know you're right 
For me it was serveral inexpensive watches or one more expensive. So, this is how I ended with the Oris (wich still is a nice watch for me).
Next weekend I will going to meet a great Doxa guy, which shows the 1200er series to me.
After that I know what to do... *hopefully 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Well...this thread needs more pics....and I am so happy that I found a 1500 PA...the 1200 is okay, but I prefer the bulkier 1500. Doxa should bring back the 750..in Ti...with a white or yellow or turquoise dial...


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Some very nice photos in this thread. If anyone is selling their Doxa Aware please send me a message. 
Thank’s.


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

I’m pretty sure it’s still available to purchase on the website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoomshaw (Sep 11, 2015)

They’re back ordered until Mid August, according to Andy at Doxa.


----------

